# Feedback Loop Diodes



## mekrob69 (Apr 2, 2022)

I built a Chela a couple months back and found the pedal to be slightly disappointing. The other day I decide to remove the clipping LEDs and put in some sockets. I then proceeded to try 1N5817s, 1N34As and 1N4001s. i liked each one better than the last, so I’m sticking with the 1N4001s for now. I was curious if I’m missing any obvious diodes choices. And was curious if I could mix and match diodes in the feedback loop or if they have to be the same, like could I do a 1N34A and a 1N4001. I felt like this was worth asking before I mess something up.

Im also curious how I would go about adding a 3 way toggle and a switch to give different clipping options

Thank you for any advice


----------



## phi1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Check out the 2nd post in the link. Also, you can read up on the terms ‘diode forward voltage’ and asymmetric clipping. Experimenting is recommended, as you’re already doing. 





__





						How to do diode selection switch
					

How to do diode selection switch



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 3, 2022)

Try one 1N4001 + 1N34a in series per side maybe.


----------



## mosst (May 26, 2022)

Try this link its all about what different diode do etc distortion wise , it's a great compilation.
link:      https://www.guitarpedalx.com/news/news/a-brief-hobbyist-primer-on-clipping-diodes


----------



## HamishR (May 30, 2022)

My go-to diode blend is a pair of 1N4001s into a pair of 1N4148s. Even a TS sounds better with a quad of diodes over the pair. I don't like the sound of LEDs as clipping diodes so have often replaced them in circuits with my favourite blend of silicon diodes and liked the change. I can see why a lot of players like a pair of LEDs but I really don't like them. They sound too Jazz-fusion to me!


----------

